# Endgeräte IP anzeigen



## jean luc (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe hier ein kleines Netzwerk aufgebaut. 
Wie kann ich mir die IPs aller angeschlossenen Endgeräte anzeigen lassen PCs und verschiedene Drucker?
Gibt es dafür ein Programm oder einen Befehl?

Gruß SIMON


----------



## imweasel (1. Februar 2005)

Hi,

Windows -> *ipconfig*
Linux -> *ifconfig*

Die meisten Drucker usw. bieten ein Webinterface o.ä. an.

_Unschön, aber es geht_
Du kannst aber auch z.B. einen Ping auf deine Broadcastadresse machen (*ping -b*) und dann schauen, welche Adressen antworten.


----------



## MCIglo (1. Februar 2005)

Ping -b geht unter Win2k nicht.
Seine IP-Adressen sollte man im Normalfall aber kennen 
Wenn du einen DHCP-Server hast, hat der alle IP-Adressen.
Ne weitere (schlampige) Möglichkeit ist
net view
oder eifnach mit NMAP z.B. den gesamten Adressbereich abscannen
NMAP -P0 192.168*.*


----------



## jean luc (1. Februar 2005)

HI, 
danke der "net view" hats gebracht!


----------

